# Dish Network Tech Portal



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We have obtained permission from Dish Network to post a link to their new *Tech Portal* that you might find interesting. It's aimed at retailers but Dish tells us that there will soon be a modified version available for regular consumers linked from the Dish site.

Be sure to check out the *Tech Depot link*. You will find the software update spooling schedule for all Dish Network receivers under the Tech Update link on the left.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It should be noted that all dates given for software updates on that site should be taken as *projected* dates which are not set in stone.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks Chris. The link contain a lot of useful information. I think that the tech update link is a really good addition. It shares a lot of information about software updates.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Mentioned in latest Retailer Chat thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43172 ...

and Scott mentioned it too at his site...

In any case - Great Link.. - Glad you "obtained official permission" now to post the link


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Darkman said:


> Mentioned in latest Retailer Chat thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43172 ...
> 
> and Scott mentioned it too at his site...
> 
> In any case - Great Link.. - Glad you "obtained official permission" now to post the link


Whoops! Sorry about that Darkman. Forgot it was in the retailer chat thread. Just didn't want to start drawing large scale attention to the tech site until we had some sort of feedback from Dish.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Hehe... According to the site, that USB port on my 721 is still "for future use." 

- John...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

maybe for a comeback.. for Mpeg-8  ... Just kiddin'


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Great links! Thank you. I found especially enlightening the "Satellite Basics" and "English Glossary" (no need to write "English" -- that is obvious :nono: ) links. Now, I can understand some of the satellite jargon on DBSTalk.com.


----------

